

Smart Luggage for the Connected Age - carlchenet
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/10/business/smart-luggage-for-the-connected-age.html

======
pjc50
Interesting, although surely extra-vulnerable to TSA objecting to electronics
and lithium batteries in luggage.

